# Drivers request a price increase or an Uber commission reduction



## Blogga (Apr 26, 2018)

With the rising fuel prices, has anybody approached Uber for a reduction in their commission or an increase in the pay rate?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Cut off was last Tues to request


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Blogga said:


> With the rising fuel prices, has anybody approached Uber for a reduction in their commission or an increase in the pay rate?


Loooolllll did you just land from the soul stone ?? Hahahahah hilarious Neil


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

Well bugger me, never thought of that one, will give it a try.
Let you know how I get on.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

When driver satisfaction report shows up in app choose unhappy face and request above in the comments section


----------



## bulbous bob (Nov 14, 2016)

cough said:


> Well bugger me, never thought of that one, will give it a try.
> Let you know how I get on.


And how did you get on?


----------



## Rodgo (Nov 1, 2018)

In Jan18 Diesal was $1.00 to 1.20
In Oct 18 "" is $1.50 to 1.70 
A 50% Increase in costs plus car management costs going up from mechanics
How an we get more when cost constantly rising !!!!!!


----------



## NickyBoy (May 4, 2016)

You need to get on to the Rideshare Deadheads Assoc as they have an exceptional record of getting Uber to cave into their demands. 

Ask for Max, he's the man in the know apparently


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

NickyBoy said:


> You need to get on to the Rideshare Deadheads Assoc as they have an exceptional record of getting Uber to cave into their demands.
> 
> Ask for Max, he's the man in the know apparently


Loooolllll


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Rodgo said:


> In Jan18 Diesal was $1.00 to 1.20
> In Oct 18 "" is $1.50 to 1.70
> A 50% Increase in costs plus car management costs going up from mechanics
> How an we get more when cost constantly rising !!!!!!


You need to get a side gig going to subsidize you uber gig.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Blogga said:


> With the rising fuel prices, has anybody approached Uber for a reduction in their commission or an increase in the pay rate?


Yes. I got an increase and a fuel subsidy. How did you get on?

.


----------

